# How fast was he going?



## Tincanfireman (Nov 2, 2006)

Answer: Too fast









1 dead in Waukegan crash 
By Andrew Wang
Tribune staff reporter
Published October 23, 2006, 2:52 PM CDT 

Waukegan police are investigating a fatal two-car collision that occurred this morning at the intersection of Waukegan Road and Norman Drive. 
Kery T. Bond, 35, of the 39200 block of Lewis Avenue, Beach Park, died in the crash, according to Dr. Richard Keller, the Lake County coroner. An autopsy is scheduled for today. 
Bond's red Jeep Commander apparently slammed into a light pole, crushing the passenger cabin of the vehicle. He worked at a car dealership and was on his way to work, according to Keller. 
As of mid-morning, firefighters and rescue crews were still on the scene. The other vehicle involved, a blue Jeep Wrangler, sat nearby with its front end smashed in. Information on the driver of the Wrangler was not available.


----------



## fyrdog (Nov 2, 2006)

I was going to buy one of those Jeep Commanders to haul my 5 kids around. Guess I'll stick with getting a used school bus.


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Nov 2, 2006)

I would be willing to bet when Jeep crash tested the Commander it did not foresee an impact like that occuring. The roof is not designed to take that kind of stress. The best analogy I can come up with would be taking a knife and slicing into butter versus trying to push the flat of the knife through the same butter. If he was doing 55 and hit the post flat on the roof between the A and B posts, the result is about what I would expect. If he was doing 55 and struck the post with a side/front/rear end of vehicle I would be shocked to see this amount of damage. Anyone who has been in EMS for a while will remember the mid to late 80's Mustangs that used to shear off right at the firewall in a side impact. The front of the car would go one way, and the rear of the car another. Usually looked like two vehicles until you got things sorted out. You would go up and pronounce the driver who almost always had massive lower body damage because when the vehicle split it left the driver's legs unprotected. I hated those cars.


----------



## Jon (Nov 2, 2006)

I've got to find the pictures from a local incident where a Jeep Commander tore a honda civic up, fatal on Civic occupants' part... scratches for the occupants of the Commander.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 2, 2006)

*Clarification*

Folks, I think I was misunderstood.  While I drive a small SUV that is often mistaken for a Jeep, my intent wasn't to put the hoo-doo on Chrysler, Jeep, or their vehicles. Given the violence of the accident and the obviously excessive speed, I doubt few (if any) modern vehicles could have prevented considerable intrusion into the passenger compartment. My intent in sharing this is to point out that even larger, beefier vehicles are subject to catastrophic failure given the right (wrong) circumstances.  I just wanted to make sure y'all were clear on my meaning... 
                                                                        TF


----------



## emtwannabe (Nov 3, 2006)

I guess Jeep Commanders were not designed to become airborne 

That had to hurt.

Jeff


----------



## fyrdog (Nov 3, 2006)

I wasn't trying to bash Jeep either(my bad sense of humor). Now if they made cars out of the same stuff as that light pole..... 

I've got this craving to go to Taco Bell all of a sudden.


----------



## fm_emt (Nov 3, 2006)

fyrdog said:


> I wasn't trying to bash Jeep either(my bad sense of humor). Now if they made cars out of the same stuff as that light pole.....
> 
> I've got this craving to go to Taco Bell all of a sudden.



That's the reason that I moved within a 5 minute walk of a Taco Bell. mmmm tacos..


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 3, 2006)

WOW!! did the cops get at least a "rough" rate of speed? I am amazed!!:excl: :excl:


----------



## scorpiolcp (Nov 4, 2006)

Tincanfireman said:


> Kery T. Bond, 35, ... He worked at a car dealership and was on his way to work, according to Keller.





emtwannabe said:


> I guess Jeep Commanders were not designed to become airborne
> 
> That had to hurt.
> 
> Jeff



I didn't know the dealership did crash tests with their employees!
And Jeff, I don't think wings are a standard issue B) 

On another note, this is a good example of something you should not replicate.

Hopefully someone can learn from this.


----------



## MarcoEMTpolo (Nov 4, 2006)

*911 calls*

I have an interview with schaefer amb. this monday and I wanna know what kinda calls they do, is it mostly 911 or IFT's.


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2006)

Honda Civic vs. Jeep Commander. Jeep Commander Wins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 taken from HERE: http://chesterfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=41182#41182


----------



## Jon (Nov 4, 2006)

Is this Schaffer, as in LA County, Califonia? No Idea. I think they have part of the 911 contract, though.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 16, 2006)

holy wreck batman !   guess he should have gotten a bigger suv.


----------

